# Problem with Horse putting tongue over the bit



## Redd (9 December 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations for bits that can help stop my horse from putting his tongue over his bit, or help him stop the habit?

My youngster has had his teeth, back etc checked, and his putting the tongue over the bit is just an evasion when schooling, and a chance to be naughty out hacking.  He schools in a KK snaffle, and hacks etc in a Hartwell Pelham.  He spends a fair amount of time sticking his tongue out of his mouth even if not over the bit, although it has got much better.  I don't do his drop tight, so he has room to move his mouth, but I don't want to fasten his mouth shut.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## jesterfaerie (9 December 2009)

I would (if you haven't already) put the bit a hole or two higher up in his mouth first to see if that helps rather than change his bit straight away.


----------



## Ashgrove (9 December 2009)

If the above fails, try a ported mouth piece or a slimmer mouth piece.


----------



## Booboos (10 December 2009)

The KK Turnado worked wonders for my boy. He doesn't get his tongue over the bit anymore and he is much happier in it, softer and more supple.


----------



## GermanyJo (10 December 2009)

Sprenger Dynamic RS eggbutt and loose drop was the solution for mine


----------



## freyaandrogue (10 December 2009)

i think you can get tongue guards?
if not i used a mikmar, that stops them getting there tongue over the bit, and he was also lovely and soft in it


----------



## Mickeymoo (10 December 2009)

ive got a metal tongue guard I used to use on Mick when I first had him.  worked a treat.  Now the only time he does it is if I try a straight bar in him, so stick with jointed bits and waterford,


----------



## teddyt (11 December 2009)

Before deciding another bit to try you need to look at the horses mouth conformation. The most likely cause for the tongue sticking out or going over the bit is because your horse is uncomfortable, so he moves his tongue about to relieve pressure. It is not an evasion! It is an attempt to be more comfortable. E.g. he may have a big tongue or very little space in the roof of his mouth. A port is only any good if the horse has room to take it and straight bar bits can push on the tongue, even at the edges if the bit has a port like the hartwell. Adding a drop/flash/etc, even if loose can actually make the problem worse because the horse has less options to get comfortable. It also doesnt solve the problem, just treats another symptom of discomfort (i.e. opening mouth). 

Open his mouth and look! Then you can choose appropriate bits to suit the horse and then try them.


----------

